# Car Rides



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Hey there everyone. I was wondering if you had any tricks for taking your dog for car rides. Baxter rides in the car well enough, just walking around the back seat, but I've always worried about him like if I were to get in an accident. Do you have a car seat belt or anything that works well for your dog or do you just let them walk around in the back seat?


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

One of my dogs is crated in the back 'cause he'll eat thins in my Jeep (like seatbelts). The crate is strapped to the anchors on the floor. The other dogs wear RuffWear Web Master harnesses that I attach to a seatbelt with a traffic lead.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Losech said:


> One of my dogs is crated in the back 'cause he'll eat thins in my Jeep (like seatbelts). The crate is strapped to the anchors on the floor. The other dogs wear RuffWear Web Master harnesses that I attach to a seatbelt with a traffic lead.


I've never heard of that brand. Did you order it online or where else might I be able to get it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

This is what I have for Mollie:
Champion Canine Seat Belt System
I like it. The harness and the restraint strap are very solid.
However, I then read the results of a study done late last year (I'm not sure if this is it or not, but it more or less has the same results) which said that all harnesses did absolutely nothing when it came to protecting your pet in a high speed crash as the dog, in all cases, all still flew forward and suffered fatal injuries.
STUDY SHOWS MANY PET CAR SAFETY RESTRAINTS TO BE UNSAFE 
Which made me sad considering all the money I spent thinking Mol would be protected.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i taught my dog to lay down when in the car. i have a hammock
in the back.

is your car big enough for a crate?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I drive an impala. It's not quite big enough to get a crate big enough for a lab to fit in it. I have 2 bench seat covers. One of the back seat and one for the back of my front seat, not only to keep hair off of the back of my chairs, but also to keep him from coming up into the front seat while I drive. Haha. It seems to work but I've always been worried still.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I've got the Kurgo pet seat belt that has all metal connectors. It seems solid enough. I want to sew together a "hammock" style car seat cover with a seatbelt slit so it's more comfortable for Missy. 



MollyWoppy said:


> This is what I have for Mollie:
> Champion Canine Seat Belt System
> I like it. The harness and the restraint strap are very solid.
> However, I then read the results of a study done late last year (I'm not sure if this is it or not, but it more or less has the same results) which said that all harnesses did absolutely nothing when it came to protecting your pet in a high speed crash as the dog, in all cases, all still flew forward and suffered fatal injuries.
> ...


What? I've never heard of that before! That makes me a little upset since we've already got seatbelts. Those Sleepypod ones are expensive.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, I hear you. I spent like $60 or $70 thinking I was doing the right thing too. They did a piece on it on the Telly here late last year. Brassed me off big time. Other than put them in a crate though, and most cars you just don't have that option, what else can you do?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine used to be loose, til I saw a video, a crash test dummies for dogs. Scared the crap out of me. We bought Kurgo seatbelts/ harnesses. I highly recommend something to restrain him. If there's an accident, you don't want him running off, getting ejected or keeping first responders from being able to get to you.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> I've never heard of that brand. Did you order it online or where else might I be able to get it.


Ruffwear Performance Dog Gear | Dog Packs | Dog Boots They are available all over the place online.


----------



## Ignis (Jan 29, 2014)

I saw that video too. It is really scary. 



InkedMarie said:


> Mine used to be loose, til I saw a video, a crash test dummies for dogs. Scared the crap out of me. We bought Kurgo seatbelts/ harnesses. I highly recommend something to restrain him. If there's an accident, you don't want him running off, getting ejected or keeping first responders from being able to get to you.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Losech said:


> Ruffwear Performance Dog Gear | Dog Packs | Dog Boots They are available all over the place online.


Oh thank you! I definitely think I'm going to get something before I take him for any rides.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

My dog loves to ride the car with me. He likes it more when the windows are open because of the wind.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Baxter has always enjoyed his car rides. I always roll the windows down a little bit. He absolutely loves going out, I just wanted to make sure that he was as safe as possible.


----------

